# what kind of air nailer to get?



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

johnny331 said:


> I'd like to get an air nailer for 1/2" osb sheathing on walls, and to frame some partioning walls.
> 
> All the framing nailers seem to use too large of nails for the sheathing. Finish nailers don't have the head on the nail which worries me. I'd like to get one gun that does both... and is cheap.
> 
> What kind of nailer does everyone use for sheathing?


We use a different gun for each application.

Sheathing:

http://www.bostitch.com/default.asp...BER=N75C-1&SDesc=Coil+Sheathing/Siding+Nailer

Framing:

http://www.bostitch.com/default.asp...R=N89C-1&SDesc=High-Power+Coil+Framing+Nailer

http://www.porter-cable.com/index.asp?e=547&p=4811


----------



## Brik (Jan 16, 2007)

I have the porter cable that Atlantic recommends and I can second the recommendation. You can get these reconditioned from time to time to save a few bucks. That PC nailer will shoot 2" as smallest nail. That would be fine for sheathing. Longer than you need but also not a problem. So, if you were to get one nailer for both framing and sheathing you want a framer and just use the smaller nails. I have even used 3" nails in sheathing when thats all I had available. No problem.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Actually, we use 2" to 2-1/2" *ring shank* nails for ext. sheathing...


----------



## Brik (Jan 16, 2007)

Good point - Yea, the PC will shoot Ring shanked and spiral nails down to 2".


----------



## johnny331 (May 29, 2007)

My local tool rental has the N75C-1 for $25/weekend. I used that last weekend, I'll get it again for a weekend or two in the future when I need it. My limited use of it doesn't justify me spending $300 or so for one to keep. 

It was a great little gun though, I used 2 1/2" nails with the adhesive on the ends. Thanks for the input.


----------

